# Thumbed General (NSFW)



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2020)

Ethan Oliver Ralph's proclivities for being and for thumbing up the butt is well documented in his sex tape:


Spoiler: Gunt Tape (NSFL)







Your browser is not able to display this video.






And also via the implication that Ronnie Ralph established ralphamale dominance in his ass:




DADDDYYYYYYYY NOOOOOOOOOOOO
no wonder he has issues with Matt (projecting from one father to another)




the possibilities of who thumbed who are nearly endless especially given the height of their degeneracy, even Cleo his cat might not be safe from conquest via the stunted hoof gladius, afterall Ethan Ralph is a lonely bitter midget obsessed with Rome to the point his Blacked and pornhub cuckoldry watching accounts as well as his shee boon pickup account were all named Jcaeser187 and we all know that Cleopatra was the consort to Julius and Augustus Caeser. long periods of time spent alone by ralph with a cat named after namesakes sexual conquests,

An example of his wiggotry on one of those accounts presumably hitting up 18 year old highschool negresses:



Also Ethans head ironically looks like a thumb:

edited to include actual archives and links

archive.fo/oYYgu - Jcaeser twitter

archive.md/Fw4DX - jcaeser pornhub


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 10, 2020)

I really don't think his dad molested him. I haven't seen any evidence of that. I've always assumed his dad just left him when he was young.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> I really don't think his dad molested him. _I haven't seen any evidence of that. _I've always assumed his dad just left him when he was young.


Sexually abused children are at greater risk of obesity, drug/alcohol abuse, greater risk for later posttraumatic stress and suicide attempts (peaceful sunsets) and other developmental problems. It's circumstantial but there's at least _evidence _of something. Nobody normal acts like Ethan.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> I really don't think his dad molested him. I haven't seen any evidence of that. I've always assumed his dad just left him when he was young.


nope its basically 100 percent confirmed ethan ralph is a faggot that takes it up the butt from his own dad


----------



## Null (Dec 10, 2020)

Please reupload archives directly to the site instead of spoilering a link to motherless.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 10, 2020)

RichardRApe said:


> Sexually abused children are at greater risk of obesity, drug/alcohol abuse, greater risk for later posttraumatic stress and suicide attempts (peaceful sunsets) and other developmental problems. It's circumstantial but there's at least _evidence _of something. Nobody normal acts like Ethan.


I feel like all of those things are part and parcel with being a white negro and don't always have to pertain to being molested.


----------



## RichardRApe (Dec 10, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> I feel like all of those things are part and parcel with being a white negro and don't always have to pertain to being molested.


What if being molested is part and parcel to being a white negro? Maybe this is a bigger problem than anyone thought?


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Dec 10, 2020)

Ethan Ralph / TheRalphRetort
					

It's Ralph:  In the background




					kiwifarms.net
				




There's the post which contains the local archive of the tape.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> I feel like all of those things are part and parcel with being a white negro and don't always have to pertain to being molested.


but we can rule out abandonment since nora left him and beatings since his bullies in hs did that to him


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 10, 2020)

One anus the Gunt has thankfully never thumbed no matter how many times he masturbates to it on stream.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2020)

TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> One anus the Gunt has thankfully never thumbed no matter how many times he masturbates to it on stream.
> View attachment 1779861


lol i keep forgetting to deduct her groomer paywall from ethans lemon intake. imagine not only being diddled by your dad but then being too gunted to even being able to establish ralphamalehood yourself


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 10, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> lol i keep forgetting to deduct her groomer paywall from ethans lemon intake. imagine not only being diddled by your dad but then being too gunted to even being able to establish ralphamalehood yourself


Unlike Ethan, Soph thankfully has a father who would never whore her out unlike when Ronnie made Ralph walk the streets in a dress at the age of 12.


----------



## Polinky (Dec 10, 2020)

Has it been confirmed that Amanda/Pantsu and Ralph are dating? Or is it just because of the leaks/implications during the IRL streaming?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2020)

Polinky said:


> Has it been confirmed that Amanda/Pantsu and Ralph are dating? Or is it just because of the leaks/implications during the IRL streaming?


its been confirmed in the leaks ethan has thumbed pantsu. 



TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo said:


> Unlike Ethan, Soph thankfully has a father who would never whore her out unlike when Ronnie made Ralph walk the streets in a dress at the age of 12.


ethans life could have been marginally better if the internet and the alt right child pageant tier grift existed


----------



## Polinky (Dec 10, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> its been confirmed in the leaks ethan has thumbed pantsu.
> 
> 
> ethans life could have been marginally better if the internet and the alt right child pageant tier grift existed


Thumbed yes probably but that's different than actually dating, or even moving in together too.
I'll have to double check the leaks because I didn't see anything other than the implied talk of a poly relationship/threesome tbh


----------



## Love Machine (Dec 10, 2020)

Anyone who has seen the video knows what it really sounds like.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 10, 2020)

Polinky said:


> Thumbed yes probably but that's different than actually dating, or even moving in together too.
> I'll have to double check the leaks because I didn't see anything other than the implied talk of a poly relationship/threesome tbh


ah yes, outside of the failed polycule we dont really have any update on their aborted or realized relationship. we shouldsee some hints in tampa, she went near radio silent post leaks and hasnt been on ks and ethan is trying not to mention us albeit failing and with all his papyigs reading or being directed to kf anyway


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 10, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> She's married since August 29, 2019, the picture of the wedding is here. She goes by Kathryn Mooney now. My congratulations to the couple.
> View attachment 1780610
> 
> 
> ...


Crosspost, this is his ex, the one he was dating during the Gamergate saga.


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 18, 2020)

The Thumbening in the video should be timestamped, because it looks like a 50 year old lunchlady humping a rotting boar carcass and that's not fun to scrub through to find the right moment.

Also, my sympathies to Sandra for having to listen to the grunting and oinking on her death bed. Bet she wishes she lived her life more wisely so she could now afford a place with thicker walls.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 18, 2020)

This thread, above all others, represents the culture and dignity of the Ralph subforum.  I am proud to be a member of this wonderful and wholesome community and look forward to what we can accomplish together.

Ralph is sexually aroused by feces.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 30, 2021)

https://archive.vn/hB0HZ
former friend of ethan ralph alleges that ralphs behavior strongly hints at him having been anally raped presumably via thumbs in prison


----------



## Edilg (Mar 30, 2021)

@MeltyTW is that Riley or Digi?


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 30, 2021)

Edilg said:


> @MeltyTW is that Riley or Digi?


riley


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 31, 2021)

Since our ol' girl AIDS dropped that info on the Corn Harvest show, I've never doubted for a second that Reethan got smoked meat in the can while incarcerated. How in the name of fuck do you try to use your white nationalist-platforming shitcast for clout behind bars and not receive a few uninvited inches of Africa for the trouble?


----------



## CeeShape (Mar 31, 2021)

when he got out of jail he did very well for a time so when did he start this fall to where he is now his failure is a slow burn then quick drop down but could it be found out where it started, maybe when he started to have alcohol more or when he started to drink it daily ?

when he was banned from google youtube or after that?

it is part of the lore that is missing that i am wanting to find out 

are there statistics saved of his live streams charted since he got out of jail, that information would help solve this !


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 31, 2021)

CeeShape said:


> when he got out of jail he did very well for a time so when did he start this fall to where he is now his failure is a slow burn then quick drop down but could it be found out where it started, maybe when he started to have alcohol more or when he started to drink it daily ?
> 
> when he was banned from google youtube or after that?
> 
> ...


Someone with better puzzle pieces than me can clarify dates but it was (correct me as always, dear Kiwis):

Banned from YouTube > searching for a platform, tried Dlive first > didn't much care for it, went to stream.me because leaderboards and free money > stream.me went belly up because tl;dr reasons (that could be its own thread and probably already is in the locked general thread) > back to Dlive for mercy, things were kind of stable but had to monitor the chat harder because hate speech > Jan 6th Capitol Storming really fucked him in the ass > month long suspension > moves over to chomo dot live for different streaming > tries to stakes in Odysee but then the SEC comes around to cause problems for the grizzly gunt. 

He just can't catch a break, guise! 

Yeah I know it's a quick rundown but feel free to anyone to be more specific or correct me if I lost track of the timeline.


----------



## CeeShape (Mar 31, 2021)

it is a spectacular story with no single point of total failure but the youtube ban has to be the catalyst that started it off


losing your middle class income
losing any credibility he might have thought he had
turning to alcohol
putting on weight  to the size of 10x people

before the great gunt exposure picture with coach red pill and dick showed he was losing weight a bit if you go by the deflating gunt did he talk about trying to lose weight ?

i think that was a big event for him that accelerated the downfall , if you compare the gunt then till now it is extremely plump now and not grizzled. he put weight on from that picture. and it was a bit of time before he went with the gunt joke can you think how the home life was at that time LOL.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 31, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> but had to monitor the chat harder because hate speech


no that was a part but he was monitoring before that harder for gunt speech not hate speech.



CeeShape said:


> before the great gunt exposure picture with coach red pill and dick showed he was losing weight a bit if you go by the deflating gunt did he talk about trying to lose weight ?
> 
> i think that was a big event for him that accelerated the downfall ,


it really is amazing how ralph goes through all this insane shit and it doesnt bother him as much as a normal person since he doesnt care about genuine dignity just not being mocked by aylawgs, but then something like a corn or gunt joke is this huge bc/ad esque major event that forever alters his life.

edit apparently ralph mocked donga for his dad raping him the first time, same show he looked pissed right after riley told me this info so that confirms prison rape and maybe even ronnie ralph having stuck it in his back gunt


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 31, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Jan 6th Capitol Storming really fucked him in the ass >


Which ass?


----------



## Pale Empress (Mar 31, 2021)

CeeShape said:


> when he got out of jail he did very well for a time so when did he start this fall to where he is now his failure is a slow burn then quick drop down but could it be found out where it started, maybe when he started to have alcohol more or when he started to drink it daily ?
> 
> when he was banned from google youtube or after that?
> 
> ...


It was more of a culmination of a slow boil than any one thing in particular. The main contributing factor is and always will be his substance dependency issues. If alcohol were removed from the equation, Ralph would be at a much different place in his life.

You can hear the decline even back on the peak youtube shows, but if there's any one point where it all really started to fall apart, it would be the Knoxville/Miami IRL arc. An absolute embarrassment for all involved parties.

Although ultimately I think it's just Ethan deteriorating as a person. Getting booted from platforms doesn't matter, as shown during the WSJ fall out when the bulk of his audience migrated to stream.me. You also had Corey Barnhill (pedophile, liar), Plate Gang, and all the shady shit that came with that. When you alienate your audience, it doesn't matter how secure the platform you're on is, because nobody cares about watching a morally bankrupt hypocrite drunkenly fumble through reading the news while doxing his supporters and banning his audience for being mean to him.


----------



## pedoguyguykrai (Mar 31, 2021)

when will there be guntxgunt porn?


----------



## LurkTrawl (Apr 3, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> How in the name of fuck do you try to use your white nationalist-platforming shitcast for clout behind bars


Not for nothing, but him play-acting at being a spokesperson for WN and natsocs happened long, long after his stint in the county jail.

And also not for nothing, but he didn't go to prison - he went to county jail. Rape isn't nearly as common a thing in a place where nearly all of the inmates are looking at less than a year of incarceration.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Apr 3, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Not for nothing, but him play-acting at being a spokesperson for WN and natsocs happened long, long after his stint in the county jail.
> 
> And also not for nothing, but he didn't go to prison - he went to county jail. Rape isn't nearly as common a thing in a place where nearly all of the inmates are looking at less than a year of incarceration.


While true, doesn't change the fact that he's a fucking idiot.


----------



## MeltyTW (May 14, 2021)

His insane loss of funds from the gold era and some comments has me thinking, did ethan blow a good bit of the jim era money on hookers? hes only had the alien gf who he probably didnt fuck and was long distance iirc, a long distance marriage im at least 60/40 he didnt fuck in with the distance and his bbc addiction, his basically using hooker reasoning to convince his only confirmed sex partners ade and faith to lure them to his crack shack, and it has me thinking. 

that and it turned out his "chad pussy escapades" he was so proud of was his failed grooming threesome where he held her financially hostage without shoes or communication and she had to legit escape. im wondering if all his "many encounters" between were indeed paid prostitutes, adding to that his history of trying to pay black women in weed to have sex with him and i think hes actually trying to pass off the oldest form of simping as chad behavior if these encounters arent entirely fictional to begin with.


----------

